# Newton county Tresspassing thieves w/pic



## matthewsman (Jan 6, 2013)

Been trapping Curtis UGA's land and had a couple of sets that had been worked, but not tripped, so I thought I'd put a cam out to see how they approached the sets, thought I'd learn something. 

I did, I learned folks will steal your camera! Put it out around 10:30 day before yesterday, and it was gone yesterday when I checked the traps

I told Curtis, and he had the bright idea to check his other cams in the area today. Bingo!!! Got two pics of them, one going, one coming back with my cam in his hand...Camera was stolen about 5 pm. wasn't in the woods 6.5 hrs!!

When we come knocking on your door, we won't be passing out tracts.

If you recognize them, send me or Curtis UGA a pm to narrow down which door to knock on. Looks to be an older dad or gdad and daughter or g daughter.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow what an idiot. "come on let me show you how to be a thief" that's a real piece of trash I hope you get him..


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet the sheriff or DA will know them immediately.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2013)

They have a cat walking behind them in the 1st pic.  I bet they live nearby.  Cats don't usually walk very far with their owners.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 6, 2013)

*yeap*



dawg2 said:


> They have a cat walking behind them in the 1st pic.  I bet they live nearby.  Cats don't usually walk very far with their owners.



Curtis thinks in the first pic they were looking back for the cat. 3 or 4 houses back up to the powerlines about 400 yds from the pic. We'll start there. He may clear the card and put it back, but I'm not that hopeful...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 6, 2013)

They probably came from Trotters Walk subdivision off Browns Bridge Rd.  If y'all know anything send me a PM. All leads will be handled confidentially. Just want to get Matthewsman's camera back. And by the way there are more cams on the property set up to monitor for tresspassers. If we catch you, you will get burnt. And we have a few members who are fond of taking brush shots!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 6, 2013)

Why do people think they can walk around on somene else`s property to begin with? I can`t stand tresspassers or tresspassing thieves!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2013)

geez...that is bad.

I thought the same thing as far as the cat....if you know the subdivision...I'd print a pic and start knocking on doors.  Either that, or start looking at the county property portal by name.  Based on the side of the county, I'm guessing you could eliminate 80% of that subdivision based on ethnicity.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 6, 2013)

*'Preciate the pics.*



Curtis-UGA said:


> They probably came from Trotters Walk subdivision off Browns Bridge Rd.  If y'all know anything send me a PM. All leads will be handled confidentially. Just want to get Matthewsman's camera back. And by the way there are more cams on the property set up to monitor for tresspassers. If we catch you, you will get burnt. And we have a few members who are fond of taking brush shots!!



Maybe it will show back up!  If not it is Weds pm before I can get over there in the pm when foks are home...


----------



## Boondocks (Jan 6, 2013)

find the house with the cat.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 6, 2013)

*maybe*



Boondocks said:


> find the house with the cat.



I'll just catch their cat and work out a deal.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> I'll just catch their cat and work out a deal.



If you can't find him, I got one that looks just like him. 

Just gotta be sure to bring Stewie back and not let Kerri fall in love with him.   



In the second pic, with the cat, what am I looking at? I see the girl walking but it almost looks like the man is looking the opposite way with a hood pulled up over his head? 

I've enlarged the heck out of it and it just looks weird to me for some reason. Could be my brain is just tired though.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your camera.  It shouldn't be hard to catch this dirt bag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope you get the opportunity to have a talk with him!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If you can't find him, I got one that looks just like him.
> 
> Just gotta be sure to bring Stewie back and not let Kerri fall in love with him.
> 
> ...



He is calling for the cat I think. Surprised the cat didn't get caught!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2013)

Curtis-UGA said:


> He is calling for the cat I think. Surprised the cat didn't get caught!!



Okay, that's what I thought, that he was turned around looking or talking or something. 

Please keep us updated. I'd love to hear that he denied the whole thing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, that's what I thought, that he was turned around looking or talking or something.
> 
> Please keep us updated. I'd love to hear that he denied the whole thing.


----------



## OrlandoBrent (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. 

I lost two trail cams in Warren County this season. Unfortunately, they were the only two in the area, so I did not get any perp photos.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's strange to see someone of that age with a child trespassing.  

Is there a chance that he somehow thinks this is his land and the camera was on his land?  Maybe he thinks YOU'RE the poacher?

Just thinking outside the box. 

The other alternative is maybe he's just a bleeding heart against trapping, found out you're trapping, and is trying to sabotage.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 6, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> It's strange to see someone of that age with a child trespassing.
> 
> Is there a chance that he somehow thinks this is his land and the camera was on his land?  Maybe he thinks YOU'RE the poacher?
> 
> ...



No chance. This is a large tract that has been in same family for years. The nearest house is several hundred yards away. 

He knows he's trespassing, know he got his picture took and is trying to destroy evidence. He has now committed a more serious crime.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm gonna go over tomorrow and see if I can track back to where they entered the power line. 

I'm on him now, and if a lot of dead critters could talk they would tell you that's not a good thing for the pursued.


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 6, 2013)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I'm gonna go over tomorrow and see if I can track back to where they entered the power line.
> 
> I'm on him now, and if a lot of dead critters could talk they would tell you that's not a good thing for the pursued.



I was about to say you should track him, the ground should still be plenty soft in that plot, probly can find tracks back to his recliner.  Hope you get him!


----------



## rayjay (Jan 7, 2013)

He's probably one of those dumb jerks that thinks hunting and trapping is wrong but totally refuses to believe that his 'house' cat is an expert song bird killer.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 7, 2013)

*I think we have him*

Used the GIS to research the names of the addys of the adjoining land. Then did a face book search with the names of related folks names from whites pages....

Got a pic of him on a ladies private facebook page with her and him...

Got his phone # and name of his business.

Will be having an officer escort us to talk with him because of the women also there. Don't want any false allegations and need a credible witness.

Updates in a day or two.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Used the GIS to research the names of the addys of the adjoining land. Then did a face book search with the names of related folks names from whites pages....
> 
> Got a pic of him on a ladies private facebook page with her and him...
> 
> ...



Nice detective work.  Nothing like public records being online.  Look forward to hearing what transpires.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 7, 2013)

Not saying what this idiot did wasn't wrong, but it does make me glad no one in my family has a Facebook account.  I have nothing to hide but my privacy.


----------



## Panthers65 (Jan 7, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Used the GIS to research the names of the addys of the adjoining land. Then did a face book search with the names of related folks names from whites pages....
> 
> Got a pic of him on a ladies private facebook page with her and him...
> 
> ...



Some dang good work, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## matthewsman (Jan 7, 2013)

*I work thirds*



BuckinFish said:


>



It's my bedtime, save some popcorn for someone else. prolly be weds pm before I can get there during normal people hrs with a cop for witness.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> It's my bedtime, save some popcorn for someone else. prolly be weds pm before I can get there during normal people hrs with a cop for witness.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 7, 2013)

*yeap*



PappyHoel said:


> Not saying what this idiot did wasn't wrong, but it does make me glad no one in my family has a Facebook account.  I have nothing to hide but my privacy.



Tax records got me close. White pages got me a name. A private facebook acct with him in the avatar let me know I was on track.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 7, 2013)

*Good work...*

You ought to be a investigator   Hope you get the camera back.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good to hear.  I saw the Facebook page.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep us updated. It makes us feel less helpless knowing at least some of these low lifes are getting caught.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Jan 7, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Been trapping Curtis UGA's land and had a couple of sets that had been worked, but not tripped, so I thought I'd put a cam out to see how they approached the sets, thought I'd learn something.
> 
> I did, I learned folks will steal your camera! Put it out around 10:30 day before yesterday, and it was gone yesterday when I checked the traps
> 
> ...



I am interested, have you found the thief and resolved your issue  yet?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 7, 2013)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I am interested, have you found the thief and resolved your issue  yet?



Dude, Did you even read the posts above?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Tax records got me close. White pages got me a name. A private facebook acct with him in the avatar let me know I was on track.


 Ol Sultan would be so proud of you!!  Good Work!!


cowhornedspike said:


> Dude, Did you even read the posts above?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Dude, Did you even read the posts above?



Alex....I'll take reading comprehension for $200 please.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great detective work!   Let us know how the bracelets fit him!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 7, 2013)

Facebook is the debil.
Throw the large book at them please, no simpathy for theives especially when he is teaching his kids the trade.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> Facebook is the debil.
> Throw the large book at them please, no simpathy for theives especially when he is_* teaching his kids the trade*_.


 yep and I'd for one, like to know his dadblasted motive!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad you found him. I absolutely hate a thief worse than anything else on earth.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 7, 2013)

That is awesome that you found him I cannot wait to hear how it all goes down. We had 5 climbers get stolen off our propetty this year 4 api's and a gorilla. They were stolen off of a new piece of property we picked up this year. You can bet next year we will have cameras everywhere.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 7, 2013)

I think it's HILARIOUS that you found him via Facebook.

If I were you I would make SURE that I mentioned that little fact to him while discussing it.  That's so funny.  People don't realize how much they give away with that website.

Awesome work.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 7, 2013)

You should call the DNR. If he has been messing with your traps that's a crime. Ditto with stealing the camera. Interfering with legal trapping.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 7, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Used the GIS to research the names of the addys of the adjoining land. Then did a face book search with the names of related folks names from whites pages....
> 
> Got a pic of him on a ladies private facebook page with her and him...
> 
> ...



Don't let him off Donnie. He's a trespasser and a thief!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Jan 7, 2013)

Not necessary to be a jerk, I was addressing someone else.



cowhornedspike said:


> Dude, Did you even read the posts above?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 7, 2013)

I had seen this post last night on here and got on FB and it was on there. I shared your post and hoped to get the word out. Im glad your on his track and hope you get your cam back.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great way to introduce people into the outdoors


----------



## doates (Jan 8, 2013)

This is getting good!!! Add pics if possible...


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Tax records got me close. White pages got me a name. A private facebook acct with him in the avatar let me know I was on track.



I am glad you are not a FB friend...lol


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 8, 2013)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Not necessary to be a jerk, I was addressing someone else.



2 Things...

Relax...it's okay.

Read...it will keep you from looking ignorant.


BTW...welcome to Woody's


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Glad you found him. I absolutely hate a thief worse than anything else on earth.



Same here


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 8, 2013)

*word on the skreet*

Talked to an officer piddling around today. They told me to go file a report with the info/pics I have. Said any officer in the county that's been there over 6 months will recognize their name. Big druggies and fiends. Said whatever I do, don't go to the house and confront them, no telling what might happen with them....

We'll do the right thing, right results, right way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> 2 Things...
> 
> Relax...it's okay.
> 
> ...











matthewsman said:


> Talked to an officer piddling around today. They told me to go file a report with the info/pics I have. Said any officer in the county that's been there over 6 months will recognize their name. Big druggies and fiends. Said whatever I do, don't go to the house and confront them, no telling what might happen with them....
> 
> We'll do the right thing, right results, right way.






Good deal Donnie !!!


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 8, 2013)

keep us informed as to the outcome of this pls


----------



## rayjay (Jan 8, 2013)

They would probably love to get a judge to issue a search warrant for your camera. Probably not enough evidence but fun to wish for.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Tax records got me close. White pages got me a name. A private facebook acct with him in the avatar let me know I was on track.



Sic'im Donnie! Great detective work.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 8, 2013)

That is Awesome work.  Let us know how the visit goes. He may want his lawyer present.  Hope the deputy carts him off.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 9, 2013)

You've done some great internet sleuthing and I hope you nail the guy.  But unless the police find the camera in his possession, I don't think you have a lot to stand on.  Unless you have more pics that we're not seeing, neither of the two posted can be used to positively identify anyone.  All he's going to do when confronted with those pics is say, "that's not me," and you'll have a hard time proving otherwise.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 9, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Talked to an officer piddling around today. They told me to go file a report with the info/pics I have. Said any officer in the county that's been there over 6 months will recognize their name. Big druggies and fiends. Said whatever I do, don't go to the house and confront them, no telling what might happen with them....
> 
> We'll do the right thing, right results, right way.



One thing I have learned is never to think I know what a scumbag is going to do when confronted with a situation I think I have well in hand. They always seem to come up with some reaction that catches me completely by surprise.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 9, 2013)

*It doesn't matter*



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You've done some great internet sleuthing and I hope you nail the guy.  But unless the police find the camera in his possession, I don't think you have a lot to stand on.  Unless you have more pics that we're not seeing, neither of the two posted can be used to positively identify anyone.  All he's going to do when confronted with those pics is say, "that's not me," and you'll have a hard time proving otherwise.



There's more than one camera out there, stands and other stuff too. He'll get the idea when the police knock on the door that he would be better off staying on his property. 

Most folks never have a clue about where their stuff ended up. I'm fortunate enough to at least get the chance to put the fear of God in him


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> There's more than one camera out there, stands and other stuff too. He'll get the idea when the police knock on the door that he would be better off staying on his property.
> 
> Most folks never have a clue about where their stuff ended up. I'm fortunate enough to at least get the chance to put the fear of God in him



For sure...plus, he doesn't know what pics you have and what pics you don't.  Go get him


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 9, 2013)

Had to make another bag, this stuff is gonna make me fat!


----------



## rayjay (Jan 9, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> I'm fortunate enough to at least get the chance to put the fear of God in him



Don't be thinking that or you may be sorely disappointed. Experienced scumbags are slippery plus you can't do ANYTHING illegal because the pd already knows you know who the perp is.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 9, 2013)

rayjay said:


> Don't be thinking that or you may be sorely disappointed. Experienced scumbags are slippery plus you can't do ANYTHING illegal because the pd already knows you know who the perp is.



Party pooper.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 9, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Party pooper.



I went through 5 or 6 years of  with scumbags. I eventually won but the emotional toll and stress were extremely high.  Ironically, them being scumbags worked out to my advantage in the long run but......


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 9, 2013)

*report filed*

Report filed. Pretty cut and dried. Officer asked if I wanted him to go to jail or what? I told him whatever the fullest extent of the law was.


I didn't know they could go to jail over that small an amount?


Oh well. He said it could take a little time, but they would get to it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 9, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> Report filed. Pretty cut and dried. Officer asked if I wanted him to go to jail or what? I told him whatever the fullest extent of the law was.
> 
> 
> I didn't know they could go to jail over that small an amount?
> ...



I read the other day about a guy going to jail for stealing a $1.29 honey bun. I think the amount stolen only comes into play when it comes to penalties, but stealing is stealing.

Glad you caught him.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 9, 2013)

Way to go


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 10, 2013)

*First thing the officer said*



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You've done some great internet sleuthing and I hope you nail the guy.  But unless the police find the camera in his possession, I don't think you have a lot to stand on.  Unless you have more pics that we're not seeing, neither of the two posted can be used to positively identify anyone.  All he's going to do when confronted with those pics is say, "that's not me," and you'll have a hard time proving otherwise.



First thing the officer said was "Shoot, that's him and the same girl in the facebook pic. No way he can deny that!"


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 10, 2013)

matthewsman said:


> First thing the officer said was "Shoot, that's him and the same girl in the facebook pic. No way he can deny that!"



Who knows?  But I bet if he wanted to fight it, he could.  The camera is just too far away to capture true identifiable features.  Can't even positively say that's your stolen camera in his hands.  I'm with you here, just throwing this out there.  In our justice system, this is far from a slam dunk case.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 10, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Who knows?  But I bet if he wanted to fight it, he could.  The camera is just too far away to capture true identifiable features.  Can't even positively say that's your stolen camera in his hands.  I'm with you here, just throwing this out there.  In our justice system, this is far from a slam dunk case.



Unless the camera is found in his possession that is true but this IS good enough to gain the ability to do a search.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would definitely go get some pictures of tracks as well.   Can't have too much proof.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 10, 2013)

If it's a dad and daughter or a gdad and gdaughter and stealing together that is just messed up.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 11, 2013)

Scum breeds scum IMHO.


----------



## jcinpc (Jan 11, 2013)

whatever comes of this Mman, I hope you get satisfaction..you`ve done good on the homework and finding him, lets just hope the law will favor what you have presented


----------



## rayjay (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump for update


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 15, 2013)

*so far*



rayjay said:


> Bump for update



so far nada...


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hoping you get the results your looking for out of this. I hope you get your camera back.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope the thief goes to jail.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2013)

Just found this thread. Dang Donnie! You're good at this stuff.

Hope you get your camera back and the perp gets a little all expense paid vacation at the No Tell Motel.


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 19, 2013)

Subscibing. Hope he gets busted with a meth lab and the camera is returned


----------



## shea900 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope ya get yer camera back MM


----------



## Toona Dog (Jan 28, 2013)

Bump !!!!!! For Update.


----------



## Shug (Jan 28, 2013)

UpDate?


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2013)

LIGHTNING said:


>



You may be eating that popcorn for a long time........


----------



## rayjay (Jan 29, 2013)

There's probably not enough evidence for a conviction therefore no arrest.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 30, 2013)

I do hope Matthew's Man you get help with this but if law enforcement around your area is like they are here, don't count on it..Good luck...


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 25, 2013)

any update?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

Bump for an update


----------



## joedublin (Aug 24, 2015)

Some honest, reputable dads and granddads need to give that one a bit of a "stomping"...teach him the price of stealing !


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 25, 2015)

If the girl is a minor, you might want to contact family and children services.  I always like to see several government cars pull up at scumbag houses.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 25, 2015)

waiting for updates.


----------



## work2play2 (Aug 25, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If the girl is a minor, you might want to contact family and children services.  I always like to see several government cars pull up at scumbag houses.



yes because child services has nothing better to do then go to someones house that stole a camera over 2 and a half yrs ago


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 27, 2015)

I hate it when they start a thread like this, and then just leave you hanging.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 28, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> I hate it when they start a thread like this, and then just leave you hanging.



Thread is over 2.5 years old....folks just asked for updates this week.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 28, 2015)

I want to know what happened. You can't keep it going then just drop it...  unless he was...


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 28, 2015)

Look at how old the original post is.


----------



## jcountry (Aug 29, 2015)

This is pretty amazing!

"Take your granddaughter stealing day."   

Impressive


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 29, 2015)

A smart decision to take law with you to confront him.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just go for the beat down


----------

